# Protecting the condenser.



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello made this from a sheet piece of aluminum fits real snug and it's working real well have it on for 1500 highway miles so far no issues according to my scan gauge intake remains same temp as before just had condenser replaced due to road debris don't want to foot the bill for that again looks good and was cheap to make. Traced it and cut it out.






H


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice Job :goodjob:


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Are you going to make them and sell them for others that would like to do the same thing?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The factory condenser shield is only $17.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> The factory condenser shield is only $17.


Would you happen to have a part number?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like the part number is 95927464


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cheap got a sheet 2ft x 4ft piece at lows for like 20 bucks can make like 4 out of one sheet. I pop out the black oem grill and cut this one little bigger then sandwich the grill and the bumper together till it snapped back in place aluminum sheet very easy to bend and thin. works great looks good too. will post a better pic later.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I like it well done!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the factory unit. Sorry, I don't have the part number anymore. This picture was taken a couple of years ago.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice part but plastic. For me I'd rather have aluminum little stronger and keeps the small stuff out to. But to each there own earthier one is good to protect it. Should have come from factory with something better then what's on there. Nothing.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Very cheap got a sheet 2ft x 4ft piece at lows for like 20 bucks can make like 4 out of one sheet. I pop out the black oem grill and cut this one little bigger then sandwich the grill and the bumper together till it snapped back in place aluminum sheet very easy to bend and thin. works great looks good too. will post a better pic later.


Would you care to make a video of how you took the OEM off, and installed both back on the car? and post it on Youtube with a link here?

I'm very interested in this. Myself, having to have the condensor replaced, and don't want to have to have that done again.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll try when I get time but all I did was hit the bottom grill back towards condenser and it pop out only clipped on from bumper. Then took the bottom front shied off to get it out, traced it on the piece of aluminum cut it a little bigger like 1/4 inch all around tape it to grill (tape is only to keep it centered) and put it back in. But when you do you have to push from both sides to kind of sandwich it together aluminum is thin so it bends easy with one arm in where shield is on the back of grill and other on bumper in front work you way around clip by clip have to use a good amount of pressure pushing you hands together to get it to clip. It's not that hard but looks neat cause aluminum folds under grill all way around that's what holds it in place. I've hit a good 80 + on highway and it's yet to move at all.


----------

